# "Put down the fish, and slowly walk away," he said.



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, g'day guys. I'm not from Australia or anything, but I figured I'd start with that. 

*Welcome to Day 1 of the official "Hoarder's Journal"! *​
I've had *Archie*, *Whiskey*, and *Moonshine* a little over 1 week now. All three are doing great so far. Moonshine and Whiskey share a divided 2.5 complete with filtration and lighting. No heat as of yet - can't convince their current 'owner' (my dad) to buy them a heater. 

*A note on my dad:* He's not stupid. We're talking about a man who has owned discus most of his life (20+ years). He knows his stuff for sure. I recently coaxed him into getting $75 worth of bettas. Mainly because he made the mistake of treating his little girl like a princess for the weekend, while my brother was away, and took me to Petco. We walked out with Whiskey and Archie, mostly because I couldn't make up my mind who to take home. Archie had the most personality (also known as Archibald/Archipelago, since he's a blue piebald), but Whiskey was STUNNING in color. Keep in mind, both were $14.99. I was sure to only walk out with one (or none). Dad pulled through for me though, and with a smile told me to get both of them. Long story short, _he probably will never go with me to the pet store ever again._

So anyways, it's been a week and two days for the three new boys. Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that *Moonshine *came to us when we drove over to Petsmart to get the 2.5 and found the clerk putting his tiny blue orchid self on the shelf. I kid you not, dad literally picked him up, examined him for a second, then put him in the cart. I nearly lost my mind. He was *on it* again. (By it, I mean fish addiction. It's way too easy to become addicted!)

Okay okay, back to current day! Sorry if this is a long post, I'm an amateur writer and I love to write/post. it may be also because I suffer from POSD and have nobody to talk to about it nor my fish except myself. 

It's May 9th, 5:30pm. Archie sits just to the right of me as I blog. Merlin is behind me on the tiny white table in the corner, probably getting himself stuck behind the filter...again. Moonshine and Whiskey are in the kitchen, watching my brother play Xbox. And Arthur is watching over all of us.

_Going to take this time to tell Arthur how much I miss him. This Wednesday will be the 2-week mark since he passed. He was a great friend. Unfortunately he was older so I think, and lost the fight to dropsy over the course of six days. I miss you Bebe...we all do. You will never be forgotten._ 

My plan is to fill the empty 10 gallon behind me to the left with live plants, an Archie, and some perhaps other fish. Maybe a Cory or two. 

Archie has started to scare me. He lays around on the bottom a lot; something Arthur used to do before he became sick. His color has faded, and the sections between his scales are dark. There's nothing but water and a filter in the 10G right now, but I'm so tempted to move him just for his safety. _I can not bear to lose another friend to my stupidity._ He is not bloated or showing any signs of sickness yet, but I almost can not bear it any longer. I may move him tonight. If not, I will do a 100% water change.

Thanks for listening guys. I know that it's hard to read such a long and discombobulated post, but that's my life. Every single day is the same. Wake up from the nightmares, cry a little, get ready for another somber day at the high school, _feed the boys_, who bring me the only comfort I have had in the last 5 years, and return home to repeat this cycle for probably the rest of my life.

I'm sure tomorrow I'll have an update on Mr. Archibald. I'll try to post once a week if nothing major is going on. 

See you,

Haden


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Aww. Sounds like you're doing okay. Just try not to do 100% changes -- it crashes the cycle in your filter, and thus makes Ammonia spike.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Love the name of your journal! Good luck.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*On the Second Day*

*May 10th, 10:30am*

I'm in 3rd period at school. In this class I get to chill on the computer for 90 minutes, so I take this time to wisely further my knowledge of bettas, as well as post or find things to buy. 

This morning things are the same. I did not do a water change yet. I also forgot to inform you all that Archie does NOT have a filter. That was why I said 100%. It is also why I want to move him to the filtered tank ASAP, because Arthur died for this same reason. Sadly being a senior in high school with no job, things are extremely tight right now for the boys and I. My current predicament is the following, but most of you already know if you have seen my other posts in various threads. 

*Merlin* is fine. He's in a 1G with heat, filter, and light, as well as a TON of fake plants. Boy's got it made. 

*Archie* is in an unfiltered, unlighted, heated 2.5G. I made the mistake of buying this evil monstrosity one sale, not realizing that a filter or light bar would be IMPOSSIBLE to find for it. I want to move him to the already mentioned 10G, but I don't have enough decor or gravel to go in it. I _want_ to go and fill it with Seachem's Flourite and toss some live plants in there for him, but that would take me ages to come up with the money. It needs a top, light, and heater too. What a predicament.

Long in short, I've screwed up so badly I don't think that I will come out of this in any sort of good fashion. Archie may follow the same fate as his predecessor.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

*&quot;Put down the fish, and slowly walk away,&quot; he said.*

Can you get a sponge filter for your 2.5G? They're pretty inexpensive. I got an ATI hydro sponge filter (mini size) + air pump + airline tubing + air stone from www.kensfish.com for $20-30 including shipping. Not sure what kind of tank you have, but maybe that could work? The sponge filter sits down inside the tank instead of hanging on the back (if that's your issue). You could move it over to the 10G then whenever you've got decor/plants for it.

I think a heater is more important than a filter, so if you could only afford one, you chose the right one - and as long as he's got indirect light from a window or something, the light is probably not all that important at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

*&quot;Put down the fish, and slowly walk away,&quot; he said.*

Also, I don't think you need to do 100% water changes every single time... I think it's something like 50% twice a week and 100% once a week? Something like that. I've seen more experienced members post about it, so I'll have to see if I can find it.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!

A filtered tank will make your life easier if you can get it cycled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

People talk about not doing 100% changes because it crashes your cycle when you have a filter. I still do 100% changes on my small temporary 1 gallon tanks, but for 2.5 I'd agree with the 50% changes and 100% less often.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*May 11th, 10:30am*

Just a quick update. I did a 50% water change last night. He seemed a little happier with it. I am buying a hang-on filter from a member of the forum here for this tank, so hopefully it will be here soon. As soon as I get it, I feel feel a whole world better about Archie's safety. 

As for the 10G, it has indirect light. The heater is most important to me at the moment still, but the situation has changed a little since I decided to buy the filter. I am not sure what to do, since the tank came with a flat glass canopy with no cut-outs. I may take it to Ace and get it cut out as well as possibly hinged, even thought dad said it's not worth bothering with. I just...I just don't know what to do. I feel like I shouldn't have started this with so little money. At this point I am doing things for my family like washing cars and weeding the garden just for $10. Every penny is worth it. Any money I am given I put in what I call the "Arthur 'n Merlin Fund". I made it before Arthur passed away, when I wanted to better his situation. He was who I got the 2.5G for to begin with. He passed away after 10 days in there. Weather it was the water, or if he was sick before, I may never know.

I just need your help guys. Tell me what to do. Right now, I have $40 in m posession. What do I do first? Do I buy the nano filter for the 2.5 and battle with the glass top, or do I save the $40 and buy a heater + cut-out top for the 10G? It's such a struggle for me to decide what to do these days. Either way, the $40 will be gone.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

What if you buy a heater for the big tank and just keep the water level low enough that your betta can't jump out until you can afford a top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Alternatively, craft mesh top. It's like 3$ for a big set c: I'd definitely go for work on the 10. No sense wasting money on the 2.5 since you won't be using it soon enough.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*7:33pm*

Just wanted to let you guys know that over the course of two days I have conjured up $60.50! Tomorrow I will be at Petsmart after school to purchase a heater and a glass top, along with some gravel. This 2.5 was going to go, but I think I should keep it. I will just work on it later in life after Archie has been moved. Oh, also, I am very possibly adopting a black king betta. Would the 2.5 be too small for him you think? Here is a picture of it currently. I apologize SINCERELY to you all AND to Archie for his semi-poor living conditions.

Uhh I can't seem to find the link thingy, so here: 

http://http://i64.tinypic.com/n6uxsh.jpg

Sorry it's so big! >.< I'm having a derp moment. Yes, that is Mr. Archiebald the blur.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Thursday, May 5th, 10:45am*

Going to Petsmart today! Sorry, I just realized that the picture is not visible because the link does not work. My apologies. As soon as I get back from my expedition I will post some pictures of the boys. Wish me luck at Petsmart! I'n coming home with a top, heater, and gravel. I'm just going to do fake plants for now -- well, on second thought, the betta I am adopting next week needs live plants in his tank, so I will just buy the 15lb bag of flourite (if I can) and put the leftovers from the 10 into the 2.5. What things do I need to pick up for the live plants besides flourish, flourish iron, and flourish excel?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

If you find yourself in a pinch for money, I would sacrifice the fertilizers. Your plants won't grow as fast, but the fish will still give the macronutrients which are the important ones. As it stands that heater and hood are gonna get you for a pretty fair penny. If you have to, you can also do a barebottom tank for a little while. It won't be super pretty, but it is functional until you can work up the extra money c:
Also, don't get the snail free plants unless you have to or can't get one of the plants any way else. (For example, me with staurogyne) The assorted potted plants are way less expensive and you get more.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Grr, nevermind again. The live plants can wait until I deal with the 2.5. They can wait in general haha. I have to figure out how to make a DIY 'strip light hood' thingy and get together my electronics tool before I go that route. Ill just got buy the heater and top today.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He'll do fine with fake silk plants for now, if you still want to do the live plants, you could go to like Hobby Lobby and buy those mini pots, boil them, and put the plants in the pots, then you can still do bare bottom (that's what I'm planning on for my new 10)


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll think on it. Thanks for the wonderful suggestions everyone. Off to Petsmart I go! Literally leaving right now.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Here is a picture of the tank FINALLY for those of you who were curious.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I would get the heater for the ten and stretch cling wrap over the top or go to hobby lobby and pick up a large sheet of craftmesh to lay over the top. 
That way you can relax and enjoy your boys. 
Keep the 2 1/2 for a hospital tank and have a little of that $40 left over.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm back...but not empty handed. I got gravel, heater, top, and a pleco. Oh my gosh what. Did I say Pleco? Yes I did. I know I know, bad idea probably, but these were the 'mini' kind I guess I could say. Everyone say hello to Tigger! I'll post pictures of him later, after the chaos has subsided.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

My boyfriend has had to physically restrain me from coming home with a fish more than once during our trips to petco  congrats on your new fishy buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you shellsie! ^^ I have put Tigger in the tank and currently Archie is in his container floating at the top. He has shown no aggression so far but we shall see within the next 30 minutes what happens.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Good luck!! I'll cross my fingers for you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*3:30pm, Friday May 13*
Tigger died mysteriously. It has not even been 24 hours since bringing him home. He did not starve because I have him an algae water last night to eat. This morning I tossed another in, and made a trip to the grocery store to get him some veggies. I have no idea why he died. Maybe my water parameters? I am taking him back and using the refund money to buy a water test kit. Archie is doing his best ever, but seeing tigger' sadden death worries me. What shall I do? I am NOT putting in any other fish with Archie for a while. They were both very pleasant with each other though, let it be noted.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*4:30pm*

Hey guys,
_
I know this post isn't going to be directly-related to the boys, but I need to get if off my chest. _

Coming home from school today, I learned that our food-stamps and health insurance had been cancelled. All this nonsense, was thanks to my idiotic mother who cares for nobody except herself. This being said, no more bettas for me after this rescue. We will have gone from doing pretty fairly to back in the hole again, so any penny I find has to be saved and used for things like food and gas. Yeah, it's that bad. I'm not saying this to provoke sympathy or help, I'm saying it so that people know that this sort of thing isn't just a story. A lot of other people here deal with it as well. I see it often, the struggle to come up with the spare money to buy a new tank. I'm at that point too now, where there is no room at all for _'luxury'_ items. 

But before you get all upset, don't worry. The boys at their places right now cost us next to nothing- except for the electricity to run the tanks. Yesterday at Petsmart, I spent a whopping $73 on a top, heater, gravel, and pleco. Crazy, right? And that pleco is already dead. No more fish for me for quite a while. I am going later today or tomorrow to return him, have my water tested, and maybe buy a reliable test kit. Any suggestions?

Anyways, thank you all for listening. Times are tough for us all. I hope a lot of you are doing much better off than I am - fish-wise, too.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

I am so sorry that you are having to deal with that. I know it can be very difficult but don't give up!!! You can make it through  

So far as the pleco goes I've heard they and Cory cats need to go into established tanks. Like have been established for months. I believe they are very sensitive to water parameters. I'm sorry you lost your new fishy buddy  I hope everything else goes well!

Also. I suggest the Api master test kit. I'm not sure how much you paid for your fish but the test kit runs for about $30. However you get all the necessary tests. Ph. High range ph. Ammonia. Nitrite. Nitrate. And it's reusable. They say there is enough testing solution to do 800 tests. so the most bang for your buck. Maybe you can talk them into discounting it as well as giving you your money back. Since they sold you a sick fishy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*2:30pm, May 14th*

I'm sitting here holding a baby chick as I post (we raise and sell chickens for 'suburban backyard buyers'). You were right Shells, I need to wait a few months before adding any other fish. Archie has the whole thing to himself for now. I have decided on zebra Danios for when the time comes. As for this 2.5G deal, I may was well sell it. I can't come up with the money to maintain it, and it's just sitting here.

Also, is this just Archie's coloring? He looks similar to ThatFishThough's betta.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

EEEEEK baby chicken :3 sooo cute!! 

I think it's just his coloring  he's a super pretty boy! My very first Betta ever was a veil tail with coloring like that  best fish ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Vhat?! Someone referenced my Betta? Yay!!


LOL. Dude, I have 12 bettas. Which one you talking about! XD


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh yeah Shells he isn't the only one. We brought in another 'penguin' today. They literally look like penguins, some of them. They're mixed breeds of bantam; we have them purely for yard birds. He is accompanied by 10 others similar or very different to him. 

ThatFishThough - the one that won the photo contest this month. The tips of their tails are nearly the same. And also, I was this close [] to bringing home a teal/aqua colored halfmoon with white butterly coloring on his tail. Ugh he so was cool looking! Sadly I have no space and no money for him, so anyone in the Fuquay-Varina area of North Carolina should go pick him up! They had lots of cool bettas there. I had my water tested yesterday as well - all looks good except my ammonia is a little high. That's because of Tiger's dead body though I am assuming. Everything else looks great. I'm also a bit sick today. Not sure why. Archie seems to know, mainly because I have not asked him to pose for any pictures today. He is truly my photogenic fish!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah. :3 The fabled MG boy. I had him years ago.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*May 18th, 4:00pm*

Hey guys, happy Wednesday! Sorry for the lack of posts, I've been pretty busy here lately. Well, I take that back. Pretty LAZY. I also had two doctors visits in the past two days. My AFS is going good - surgeon trusts me enough to leave the country for 3 months haha. I'll tell more on that story later. I also went to the dermatologist yesterday and turns out I have a mystery skin condition. They did a biopsy. Long story short, I'm having fun trying to protect the one stitch in my thigh.

I know some of you might be a little upset because of a lack of news on *Merlin*, but don't worry, Merlin is still living the good life a fish with ADHD should live. Yeah, I'm pretty sure he has ADHD. I'll post a video...if I can. He NEVER stops darting around like crazy, but this is normal for him. I know it's not bad because he did it in the Petsmart when I got him. He's just hyperactive. I look over and all I see is ZOOM ZOOM ZOOOOM out of little ole Merlin. What a cutie he is, and such a nice color too!

If I can't post a video of him here, I have a youtube channel called the Wolfdrawn. I'll be putting videos of my boys there.

*Archie is doing GREAT*. :nerd: He's the most colorful I have ever seen him, he seems very happy and energetic. I've also found that he's very human oriented and loves to be talked to. If it was safe to pet him, I would so do it. He would absolutely love it haha. I know I can't though, I'm just happy to see him happy. That was the promise I made to Arthur after he died - that I would in his memory try to better the lives of his predecessors. 

But anyways, that's all I have for now. Schools almost out, so I'm excited. I may be getting a job soon, which I am UBER excited about, and I'm pretty much just hanging out. What's new with you guys?


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey, I read through your journal. Sorry about the troubles you've had recently, but you can get through it, even though it's hard. Just remember to stay strong. Glad your fish are doing well.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Friday, May 20th 11:30am*

Happy Friday guys!

I just want to give a shout out to all of the grads on this forum (if there are any other than me). My class took our senior picture today, and boy was that a mess. I can now safely confirm the class of 2016 is a bunch of morons. Well, all except for me and very few others. As soon as I get my hands on one of myself, I'll post it. I look pretty goofy. 

Well, at least it's Friday!

All that's left to do on the tank is get a light bar. And then I can be happy...for now. Eventually I will replace those silly fake plants with real things such as ludiwigia, four leaf clover, and swords. Maybe dwarf hair grass, or baby tears. Some real stone and driftwood incorporated in too. I also may be getting a job very soon, so this may all be possible sooner rather than later. I may also get a 5G if I get this job and put it in place of the 2.5G. But for now, let's focus on the present. I have 12 days of school left, well, in my case maybe 9 more days. And then graduation. Gosh this year has flown by. 

*dramatic music like at the end of a movie*
At least I'll have the boys to accompany me.

See you on the other side of life, and until then,

Haden


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Saturday, May 21st, 10:40am*

Morning guys,

I came home yesterday and was surprised to find white fungus lookin' stuff in my tank. Just great. I'm pretty sure it's coming off the leftover pieces of pleco food that broke up into tiny bits before I could get them out, but dad thinks other wise. Anyways, I'll be making a trip to Petsmart today for a gravel vacuum and some Bacteria starter. It is also possible that two corys will follow me home. Then we won't have this problem. Oh wait...the corys can't come home with me yet. No algae or driftwood to suck the sugars out of. DARN! 

Anyways, I'll post after I've come back from Petsmart. Wish me luck.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Monday, May 23, 10:30am*

Oh what a predicament! I can tell you for sure now that I am DEFINITELY not getting any other fish EVER after my rescue. I swear to the Heavens above if Archie dies, I will literally quit. It's almost too stressful for me to wake up every morning and find something new wrong with the Arch. Siiiiiiigh.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Monday, May 23, 6:30pm*

I take back what I said this morning. It's a Monday. We all say things we regret when we're running low on sleep and cheery attitude. 

I just have to find a job. I HAVE to. Before, it was just a wish that I had one, that way I could get the things I wanted. Now however, it has become a dire need. There are so many things that I need that I just can't get. Today I tried to get my grandmother to buy me a $20 LED light for Archie's tank that way he didn't have to be so sad all of the time, and I was met with "LED's are better than fluorescent". I agree 100%, except the LED strip lights are ugly in my opinion. I didn't argue past that though, because hey, it was her money if she was generous enough to get it for me. Except it's three hours later and I still have no light on its way. Patience, the virtue, has not been helpful today. 

I am sure I probably whine and complain too much, and I probably should not have fish in many opinions, but let me explain something. I am one of those people who you would call "lazy". I am not actually lazy, but just a very disorganized person according to the outside world. I think though that I heard somewhere once that the messiest were the smartest. Not sure on that one however. 

Lately I have been seeing a lack of interest in my journal, for reasons unknown, and this makes me sad. If I'm doing something wrong, please let me know. I want to keep this as interesting as possible for you all. I have been attempting to start my YouTube channel so anyone interested can see Merlin and Archie. It's been extremely frustrating so far. 

Anyways, today's update:

*Archie* seems sad now. I think maybe he is getting bored with his empty tank and no friends to play with. Funds are short, so he is too for now. He has taken to hiding behind the filter lately, but I've seen him resting in his peacock plant today. I have not seen any bubble nests yet. His anal fin has a tiny curled section in it, which worries me. Arthur had this too right before he became sick. I just hope that soon, before we leave for Corolla Beach, I can do something to better his life. Sometimes I feel guilty for not giving him all he deserves. 

*Merlin*, however, is his usual spastic self. He's done great ever since I got him. No stress, no worries, no nothing. He has done perfect for the past three months he has been here. I think he may attempting to build a bubble nest, which I have shown below. His colors are as bright as ever, with his red head and fin rays, giant white fins, and his funny little white mouth. He is beautiful. I think he is approaching the 5-month mark now. I have no idea though, since he was bought from a pet store. 

For graduation, I have asked for money and Petsmart/Petco gift cards from my family. I was offered a new laptop, but I think I may turn it down. This one works perfectly fine, and probably will for college. Don't worry, I will be attending a collage 15 minutes from home, so no dorm rooms for me. On the same note, I'm kind of depressed about my school life. Every time I see the honors kids wearing their honors stolls and talking about their paid-in-full scholarship to UNC, my heart sinks heavily into the pits of despair. I wish I would have done better. I wish I would have cared and realized in 9th grade that this stuff actually did matter. But it's too late now...all I can do is hope that I get accepted into classes at the little old technical school and end up with a degree in computer programming.

Either way, I digress. Life's just not been very good to me these past five years. At least I have Archie and Merlin...for now. When they pass in the future, I'm not sure what I will do. Will it be the same as when Arthur died? (I'm fighting the tears just thinking about him, a month later) Or will it be easier? I've become attached to both of them, but I'm not sure if we will ever share the same bond as Arthur and I did. I miss him. Everyday when I come home from school, I look across the yard to the wood line and see his cross sitting there, crooked now because of the wind. I want to just crumple to the ground and die every time I see it. Okay, I won't lie, I'm actually crying now. What is wrong with me? I take that back -- there's nothing wrong with me. I'm just so used to people hating me that I've turned to animals as friends. It's like they actually were people to me, and their passing is almost worse than an actual person dying for me. They are me, and I am them. Call me crazy if you want.

Wow, what a long post. I'll stop here. This is probably too much for you guys. God, I probably need a psychiatrist or something. Thanks for listening though.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

First off (((hug))) Life sucks, I know all too well, things aren't great for us either, my mom is having no luck finding a job, and her current one is about to end (seasonal work), then it's back to square one.

If you're interested for Archie in his 10, I have a few cool caves and such if you'd like me to see if I can throw them in the box with Buttons?


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

*Tuesday, May 24, 5:00pm*

Wow what a day. School was rough - we had senior games and I was outside from 11:30 to 2:30. Yeah, let's just say I look like a burn cheetoh. I am exhausted from so much playing with my class, but also from the heat. 

I think I figured out why Archie may be so sad. His temperature was set lower by my father, near 77 I think. I don'y approve, and neither does Archie apparently. Currently he's chilling behind the filter. Oh, also good news. I have cleaned out my 2.5G and am using it as temporary housing for a king betta I am adopting named Buttons. After graduation, I am expecting several Petsmart giftcards from family, so his upgrade to a 3G will be easy and in no time. He will be housed with slate, driftwood pieces, and live plants. Yes, I said it. _Slate, driftwood pieces, and live plants_. All small, of course. This time I will be buying a kit, because apparently my idea of 'custom tank' is nearly impossible. I'll give Merlin the same treatment, hopefully. Both of them can split a bag of Flourite and the other items easily. I just need 6lbs of Flourite and maybe 6 different plants. Thoughts?


----------

